# Firmware: Updates available for RF lenses with image stabilization for use with the EOS R5 and EOS R6



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 21, 2020)

> Canon has released new firmware for the Canon RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM to add compatibility with the Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6.
> *Canon RF 15-35mm f/2.8L IS USM Firmware Version 1.0.7 incorporates the following enhancements:*
> 
> The lens-based image stabilizer function works together with the camera-based image stabilizer function to achieve greater image stabilization effects with EOS R5 / EOS R6.
> ...


*

Continue reading...*


----------



## john1970 (Jul 21, 2020)

I am not seeing these updates on the Canon USA website. Do we know when Canon USA will release the updates? Please advise. 

Thank you,
John


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 21, 2020)

john1970 said:


> I am not seeing these updates on the Canon USA website. Do we know when Canon USA will release the updates? Please advise.
> 
> Thank you,
> John



Sometimes they appear on other sites well before Canon USA. It's the same firmware, so Canon Poland is just fine.


----------



## FS670ES (Jul 21, 2020)

Wow, so their IBIS will be even better then what we have seen in available samples on YT which are already very very good.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 21, 2020)

It's on the Canon PH site, in English: https://ph.canon/support/RF15-35mm F2&&8L IS USM/model


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 21, 2020)

For the rest: https://ph.canon/en/support/models?range=1&category=4&series=14


----------



## wanderer23 (Jul 21, 2020)

Interesting. I really hope it helps fix some of the issues with the warping/wobble w/ the 15-35mm. (Case in point, peter mckinnon's recent vlog is almost unwatchable). I have the R5 +15-35 on pre-order so a bit important to me.

*edit: I do realize that UWA + IBIS has a tendency to be like this in alot of setups, but this is the most severe i've seen.


----------



## skp (Jul 21, 2020)

How does one update the firmware on a lens? Does Canon have a dock I need to buy like with the Sigma lenses?


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 21, 2020)

skp said:


> How does one update the firmware on a lens? Does Canon have a dock I need to buy like with the Sigma lenses?



Put the .FIR file on the card, put card in camera, go to the 'firmware update' in the spanner menu, select the lens and follow the instructions on the screen.

And Canon covers it in the PDF they include in the update package.


----------



## tron (Jul 21, 2020)

skp said:


> How does one update the firmware on a lens? Does Canon have a dock I need to buy like with the Sigma lenses?


You just copy the firmware update file(s) on the root directory of the sd card and then you choose firmware update on camera. It can update either the camera and/or the lens firmware


----------



## tron (Jul 21, 2020)

Not an EOS R5 owner in the near future but even so I have updated my 4 RF lenses. Also, I updated my EOS R. So here is your guinea pig  
Everything went smoothly!


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jul 21, 2020)

wanderer23 said:


> I really hope it helps fix some of the issues with the warping/wobble w/ the 15-35mm. (Case in point, peter mckinnon's recent vlog is almost unwatchable).



I don't think that is an issue with the IBIS. That is how IBIS generally looks in the corners of video from very wide angle lenses. As far as I remember mckinnon also reminds himself on not shooting ultrawide video with IBIS.


----------



## xanbarksdale (Jul 21, 2020)

wanderer23 said:


> Interesting. I really hope it helps fix some of the issues with the warping/wobble w/ the 15-35mm. (Case in point, peter mckinnon's recent vlog is almost unwatchable). I have the R5 +15-35 on pre-order so a bit important to me.



EXACTLY what I was thinking. It's pretty bad in some of his shots, I'm really looking forward to seeing how much this helps.

Side note, IBIS looks great for photography and a lot of hand held video shots, but I've been really disappointed in how bad it looks in the two vlogs PM has posted using it w/ the 15-35.


----------



## tron (Jul 21, 2020)

I believe IBIS will be very helpful especially when combined with IS lenses like when shooting still subjects in low light situations. So no matter what I say about not getting R5 any time soon, eventually I may get one IBIS R series camera.

Amd I just wonder how a downscaled 45mp image of R5 will compete with the 20mp image of R6 for these low light/high iso situations.


----------



## wanderer23 (Jul 21, 2020)

Stig Nygaard said:


> I don't think that is an issue with the IBIS. That is how IBIS generally looks on video for very wide angle lenses. As far as I remember mckinnon also reminds himself on not shooting ultrawide video with IBIS.




Ah yes, I've seen this using a 12-24 on sony FF and 10-24 on fuji's apsc, but this is by far the most severe i've seen - definetly another level. Although given how bad sony ibis is for video i'm not overly surprised and the fuji does indeed have a smaller sensor, but while sometimes its annoying, its not usually nauseating like this.


----------



## HikeBike (Jul 21, 2020)

Ran the updates on the 15-35 and 35. Seems to have worked fine in both cases.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 21, 2020)

Not one for the 28-70 F2 lens yet ? I have done my other 2 , the 70-200 F2.8 and the 15-35 F2.8 , thanks for the links


----------



## WriteLight (Jul 21, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> Not one for the 28-70 F2 lens yet ? I have done my other 2 , the 70-200 F2.8 and the 15-35 F2.8 , thanks for the links


Doesn't have IS?


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 21, 2020)

WriteLight said:


> Doesn't have IS?


It will have 8 stops with the firmware









5 lenses that get 8 stops of stabilization on the Canon EOS R5 and R6


Plus 5 more lenses that deliver 7 stops, 6.5 stops and 6 stops of stabilization on the Canon EOS R5 and R6




www.digitalcameraworld.com


----------



## WriteLight (Jul 22, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> It will have 8 stops with the firmware
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just speculating that there's nothing to activate in that particular lens due to no IS and that all the IS programming will be in the body of either the R5 or R6.


----------



## briangus (Jul 22, 2020)

Noticed the EF400 F2.8 III and the EF600 F2.8 III also have firmware updates.
No mention of R5, R6 or IBIS

Firmware Version 1.1.3 incorporates the following enhancements:
・Focusing performance has been improved when using the Servo AF continuous shooting mode.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 22, 2020)

I updated the firmware on my lenses and the EOS R. Worked flawlessly without any issues. Thank you for the help.


----------



## magarity (Jul 22, 2020)

Computer updates can be risky at times but at least I can reformat and reinstall from scratch. Cameras and lenses, not so much if the update process screws up. Kinda makes me nervous there are so many updates for the R series when its still so relatively new.


----------



## mpeeps (Jul 22, 2020)

tron said:


> Not an EOS R5 owner in the near future but even so I have updated my 4 RF lenses. Also, I updated my EOS R. So here is your guinea pig
> Everything went smoothly!


Have you noticed any improvement in the IS with you EOS R? I thought these updates were solely for EOS R5.?


----------



## mpeeps (Jul 22, 2020)

Will it be necessary to update R5 with said RF lenses on even if we update them with R (which I have)?


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jul 22, 2020)

mpeeps said:


> Will it be necessary to update R5 with said RF lenses on even if we update them with R (which I have)?



No, Lens firmware is applied universally.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jul 22, 2020)

mpeeps said:


> Have you noticed any improvement in the IS with you EOS R? I thought these updates were solely for EOS R5.?



I haven't applied it yet, but the lens firmware is specific to the R5/R6. But the R/RP firmware gets you a few new options plus covers you for the new glass that's coming.


----------



## mpeeps (Jul 23, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> I haven't applied it yet, but the lens firmware is specific to the R5/R6. But the R/RP firmware gets you a few new options plus covers you for the new glass that's coming.


Thanks for both your responses to my queries.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jul 23, 2020)

mpeeps said:


> Thanks for both your responses to my queries.


Just to clarify... the lens firmware 'changes' is specific to the R5/R6... still good for any camera though.


----------

